# [resolution ecran] pilote nvidia ?

## bricole

Bonsoir

avec les drivers generiques nv pas de probleme ma resolution est: 1024x768

quand je met les drivers generique j'ai seulement 800x600 et aucun moyen de changer

dans xorg.conf j'ai bien les modes 1024x768

j'ai encore oublie quelque chose j'ai suivi à la lettre le tuto nvidia

qui fonctionne corectement sauf la resolution qui bouge pas

et quand j'enleve idia de nvidia (nv ) ca remarche en 1024x768 

MERCI

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Il faut certainement spécifier dans ton xorg.conf les fréquences horizontales et verticales de ton écran.

D'ailleurs, çà doit être indiqué dans le log de xorg.

Regarde les explications dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.example.

----------

## cuicui

Je pense aussi qu'il s'agit juste d'un réglage des fréquences de balayage:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-276561.html

Mon xorg.conf contient:

```
Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Buttons"  "5"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"     "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NoLogo" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## Mickael

 *bricole wrote:*   

> Bonsoir
> 
> avec les drivers generiques nv pas de probleme ma resolution est: 1024x768
> 
> quand je met les drivers generique j'ai seulement 800x600 et aucun moyen de changer
> ...

 

Salut,

Tu pourrais nous montrer le log de Xorg lorsque tu utilises le mode 1024 avec les pilotes nvidia, s'il te plaît.

----------

## bricole

Voici une partie de mon xorg.conf

Identifier   "My Monitor"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 64.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

        Option      "DPMS"

  Identifier      "My Video Card"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        VendorName      "Nvidia Corporation"

        BoardName       "NV 34 [GeForce 6200 PCI-E]"

        Option          "NvAGP" "0"

 "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "My Video Card"

        Monitor    "My Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x400"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

----------

## cylgalad

Essaye sans  HorizSync et VertRefresh (qui ne servent que pour des écrans "exotiques" comme une télé, ou un vieux moniteur pas pnp).

Sinon tes valeurs me semblent un peu faibles, quel moniteur as-tu ?

Pour mon 19 pouces j'utilisais ça avant de les mettre en commentaire :

```

HorizSync   30-95

VertRefresh 50-150

```

J'ai du 1280x1024 en 85 Hz sans utiliser HorizSync/VertRefresh...

----------

## bricole

Bonjour

 Mon moniteur :  IISonic IIL 18w  LCD 18

Resolution  1024x768

Screen Size:18.1 Diagonal

Viewable Angle 75/75/60/60 ~ 80/80/60/50

Merci pour l'aide j'ai deja essaye sans HorizSync et VertRefresh sans resultat

on dirait presque que mon xorg.conf n'a aucune influence!!!!

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

j'insiste mais cela serait vraiment utile :

 *Quote:*   

> Tu pourrais nous montrer le log de Xorg lorsque tu utilises le mode 1024 avec les pilotes nvidia, s'il te plaît.

 

Merci.

----------

## bricole

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Mon Apr 10 23:04:47 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 11 April 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 11 15:45:34 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8756

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8756

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8756  Wed Mar 29 15:15:38 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) at PCI:2:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.44.02.29.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     VHT FA15A (CRT-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): VHT FA15A (CRT-1): 400 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "800x600"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 800 x 600

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No size information available in CRT-1's EDID; cannot compute

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     DPI from EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeededLast edited by bricole on Tue Apr 11, 2006 2:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

pour l'avenir... et éviter des posts top long et difficile à lire...   :Wink: 

utilise les balises bbcode pour le formalisme et tu fais

```
grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## PabOu

tu pourrais essayer ca dans ton xorg.conf (en dessous de Option "NvAGP") :

```
Option "ModeValidation" "NoEdidMaxPClkCheck"
```

ou peut-etre 

```
Option "ModeValidation" "NoMaxPClkCheck;NoEdidMaxPClkCheck"
```

----------

## bricole

Merci pour vos reponses

Excuses pour ce long.........post

 j'ai essaye les deux methodes de PabOu  mais aucune reaction de xorg ou nvidia !!!!!

----------

## Mickael

Quelle est la version des drivers nvidia s'il te plaît?

----------

## bricole

la version  x86_64-1.0-8756

----------

## Mickael

Quand les as tu emergés ?,

je te propose de faire un unmerge puis de les retélétachargés.

----------

## bricole

j'ai emerge et unmerge ces foutus drivers une dizaine de fois au moins

j'ai emerge et unmerge les gentoo-sources autant de fois ainsi que emerge --sync

mise à jour etc........

pourtant Red Hat Suse Mandrake Debian pas de probleme avec nvidia

uniquement gentoo qui deconne

j'ai meme unmerge xorg et remerge xorg et gnome

je voudrais comprendre ce qui ne va pas!!!

ce que je comprend pas nvidia fonctionne correctement avec une resolution de 800x600

aisi que :  glxinfo | grep direct  qui me donne direct rendering: yes

pourquoi ya pas moyen de changer la resolution de l'ecran

Merci

----------

## randoum

peut etre rien a voir, mais on sais jamais :

quel est la résolution par défault dans les options de compilation de ton kernel ?

----------

## Argian

Comment se fait-il que ceci

 *bricole wrote:*   

> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 11 15:45:34 2006
> 
> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> 
> (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
> ...

 n'ait apparemment aucun rapport avec cela ? *bricole wrote:*   

> Identifier "My Monitor" 
> 
> ... 
> 
> Identifier "My Video Card" 
> ...

 Ton xorg.conf est-il bien dans /etc/X11/ et ton xorg.conf a-t-il une syntaxe correcte ou as-tu collé le texte tel qu'il est dans le fichier (c-à-d sans même les Section/EndSection) ?

----------

## bricole

Bonjour

la resokution dans le kernel est 1024x768

Je retourne sous generique nv  le temps de trouver la solution pour les drivers nvidia

MERCI

----------

## titoucha

Passes à la version précédente de nvidia, j'ai eu la même chose, la dernière version à un comportement étrange, une configuration qui fonctionnait nickel sur les versions précédentes, la dernière version ne la trouve pas OK.   :Sad: 

Edit: Nvidia a édité un programme pour faire une configuration pour xorg.

http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-xconfig/nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz

----------

## bricole

Bonjour

 comment ca fonctionne ce "http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-xconfig/nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz"

 j'ai pas trouve de readme 

MERCI

----------

## Mickael

 *bricole wrote:*   

> Bonjour
> 
>  comment ca fonctionne ce "http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-xconfig/nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz"
> 
>  j'ai pas trouve de readme 
> ...

 

Salut, regarde ici : 

http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8756/README/index.html Chapitre 3.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Un ebuild est disponible ici.

Le readme en ligne.

----------

## randoum

 *bricole wrote:*   

> Bonjour
> 
> la resokution dans le kernel est 1024x768

 

toujours peut etre rien a voir ^^

je débute, mais je vais apporter le peut de connaissances que j'ai

dans ton chargeur de demarrage (grub / lilo), est ce que tu passe une valeur a ton kernel

comme vga=blablabla ou video=blablabla

si oui, essaye sans

assure toi aussi de ne pas avoir compilé le driver nvidia dans ton kernel comme indiqué sur la page

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/nvidia-guide.xml

dans les exemples de code 2.3 et 2.4

et voi ce qu'a dit argia également

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3249264.html#3249264

----------

## bricole

Merci pour vos reponses j'ai essaye mais............rien de change

je continue de chercher avec google.......

MERCI

----------

## Scullder

Bonjour,

je t'avoue que j'ai pas trop bien compris ton problème. en gros tu es bloqué en quelle résolution avec quel driver (nv / nvidia) ?

Ca n'a peut être rien à voir mais : 

J'ai mis à jour mes pilotes nvidia vers la version 8756, et j'ai eu des problèmes de détection des résolution et fréquences dispo dans mon desktop (xfce et kde) juste après aussi bien sous debian x86 unstable (xorg 6.9) que sous Gentoo ~amd64 (xorg 7). Visiblement avant, on n'avait pas besoin d'écrire toutes les résolutions possibles dans Xorg.conf mais maintenant c'est plus strict. En gros, je ne pouvais plus que choisir entre 1024x768@85Hz et 1280*1024@60Hz, et plus 1152*864@75Hz.

Sous debian, j'ai fait un dpkg-reconfigure qui m'a aidé à reconfigurer Xorg, et ça m'a permis d'activer plein de modes vidéo. Ca a aussi rajouter une ligne modeline qui va bien.

Il y a un générateur de modeline ici : http://koala.ilog.fr/cgi-bin/nph-colas-modelines-fr

Au final j'ai copié les modifications de ce fichier sur le xorg.conf de ma gentoo, et kde me permet de nouveau de rechoisir toutes les résolutions / fréquences utilisables.

Je peux te copier mon Xorg.conf ce soir (je ne suis pas chez moi) si tu veux avoir une idée de mon Xorg.conf.

J'espère que ça pourra t'aider.

----------

## bricole

Salut

Merci pour la reponse

Mon probleme:

je suis sous gentoo 2006.0 en amd64 avec les drivers nv je peut avoir les resolutions que je veut  1024x768 800x600 600x480

avec les drivers nvidia tout marche opengl etc.............sauf que ma resolution d'ecran reste bloquee sur 800x600

et impossible de la changer

et bien sur le meme xorg.conf sauf nvidia à la place de nv 

j'ai essaye depuis 2 semaines diverses methodes mais rien ne va

Merci

----------

## Scullder

T'as essayé de configurer avec Modeline ? 

Tu peux générer des Modeline avec le liens que je t'ai passé dans mon post précédent mais j'ai pas essayé. J'ai pas trop bien compris la syntaxe de cette option, mais ça a de fortes chances d'être lié à ton problème (vu que c'est calculé en fonction des fréquences max horizontales, verticales, de la fréquence de rafraichissement et de la résolution).

J'ai vraiment eu un problème de ce genre avec les nouveaux driver nvidia (j'ai une fx5700le) et donc j'ai modifié mon xorg.conf et ça marche, voilà les sections monitor et screen qui fonctionnent chez moi :

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "NEC CI A727"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       30-70

        VertRefresh     50-120

        Modeline        "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "NVIDIA Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE]"

        Monitor         "NEC CI A727"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           1

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           4

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           8

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           15

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## randoum

 *bricole wrote:*   

> et bien sur le meme xorg.conf sauf nvidia à la place de nv 

 

faut désactiver dri dans la section module avec le driver nvidia

et tester sans l'option render accell qui peut poser probleme

----------

## bricole

Bonjour

Merci pour vos reponses

j'ai essaye avec les modelines ca marche pas pour moi  Merci

la section "DRI" je l'ai viree depuis le debut

ce qui m'embete c'est de ne pas savoir les frequences de balayage

aucune description fournie dans le manuel de l'ecran II SONIC IIL 18w LCD Monitor

MERCI pour vos aides

----------

